# Singing Pumpkins questions



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

What do I need for singing pumpkins? (Besides pumpkins, of course )

I'm thinking of doing the singing pumpkins bit this year, but have absolutely no idea where to begin. I've seen a few posts here and there, but none are really concrete on the materials required. I'm guessing some sort of controller? Can someone clarify on the matter?

Also, I would like to have the pumpkins flicker in the downtime, just like a normal pumpkin. I assume that two bulbs would have to be used in each pumpkin, and that it would go something like this:

--
Turn on/Fade on Flicker bulb
Flicker for a set time period
Turn off/Fade off Flicker Bulb
Do routine with second bulb
Turn on/Fade on Flicker bulb
repeat ad nauseum...
--
So I'm assuming to do this, with whatever controller I use, each pumpkin would have to be allocated 2 ports, one for the flicker bulb, and one for the regular bulb, correct?

Finally, I know this can kind of be done through an FX box, but I want to be able to have to possibility of being able to expand, or use the controller for something else.


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

how many pumpkins are you looking to do, that will help pick a suitable controller for your needs.

do you have a programming method that you prefer?


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What kind of singing pumpkins do you want? There is the kind like the singing busts in "The Haunted Mansion" at Disney, flashing pumpkins that blink off and on to music in a programmed manner and most recently ones using servo's. 
I have experience with the projected kind. For them you need
1. the DVD of the singing pumpkins
2. A video projector ( I have a cheap Torpedo)
3. Three pumpkins (Mine are paper mache)j
4. A table and speakers.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

joshua17ss2 said:


> how many pumpkins are you looking to do, that will help pick a suitable controller for your needs.
> 
> do you have a programming method that you prefer?


I was thinking three. But again, I'd like room for expandability for other props in the future. As for programming method, I'd like something that was applicable to other prop related projects, if possible. I've heard VSA mentioned as a good software for programming - I'm assuming you can use it for this type of project?

As for projection, that isn't what I'm looking for. I was also considering the talking busts, but that's another project. The pumpkin project would be something where the light of the pumpkin would flash in time with, say, a spoken script, or a song's lyrics. I'm assuming it would have to be done in a similar manner to moving the jaw on a 3 axis skull to synch up with a script.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

are you talking about this???




I did this with animated lighting controllers and software but I recently have converted to d-light designs controllers and software- much more reasonably priced adn I like the software much better too...


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> are you talking about this???


Yes, pretty much. Though what I want to do is spoken, the principle is the same. Pretty much the talking busts, with flashing pumpkins.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you plan to use a PC to control them, a Kit 74 (sorry, I don't have a link to one) would give you control of 8 lights, and you could control it with Vixen, which is free.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

hedg12 said:


> If you plan to use a PC to control them, a Kit 74 (sorry, I don't have a link to one) would give you control of 8 lights, and you could control it with Vixen, which is free.


Cool - would I need anything else? How do the lights interface with the Kit74?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

The kit 74 would act like a bank of switches to turn each light on and off. You'd have to do a little bit of wiring, but it's not too difficult. This instructable shows step by step how to do just what you're talking about with a kit 74. He goes so far as to wire in outlets in a plastic enclosure, but you could just as easily use 8 cheap extension cords. Just cut the male ends off and wire them to the relays.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

hedg12 said:


> The kit 74 would act like a bank of switches to turn each light on and off. You'd have to do a little bit of wiring, but it's not too difficult. This instructable shows step by step how to do just what you're talking about with a kit 74. He goes so far as to wire in outlets in a plastic enclosure, but you could just as easily use 8 cheap extension cords. Just cut the male ends off and wire them to the relays.


Wow, that is pretty cool. Thanks!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah computer controlling is the sh*t. I use an old P4 in my cemetary gates to regulate alot of automation..it's not useful for much else except surfin the net. And on some sites you need a better vid card just to load them. But its perfect for controlling a relay bank via parrallel port. Great use for what would otherwise be junk in a land fill. It also gives the thunder and lightning audio output for my 7.1 surround setup w/ a Fatal3ty card inside...My gaming machine,the one im on now donated it's card when I upgraded to the Titanium Fatal3ty.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'm in IT, so I have a ton of spare PCs lying around. The wife is always telling me to get rid of stuff, but I hate chucking a perfectly good PC, you know? This will be a good use of what would otherwise get tossed.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Same here. I just need to get some relay controllers and VSA - already got an SSC32 clone. Just won't have time this year so will use them enxt year.

It does seem wrong to chuck a good PC even if it is slow.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

What if you wanted to add the servo controlled mouths to that? What else would be needed?


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Is you are using VSA all you would need are servos and a servo board, Minissc, parallax, poluolo, they can be programmed right in vsa with the relays.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

Does any of this software work on a Mac platform, or only windows? Also, are these just on / off, or can you program ramp up / fade out, etc. sequences?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

MBrennan said:


> Does any of this software work on a Mac platform, or only windows? Also, are these just on / off, or can you program ramp up / fade out, etc. sequences?


Most of what was talked about involves using a Computer to run control software like Vixen, Light-o-Rama or VSA. VSA is the program of choice for it's ability to sync servo to sound, Vixen is free and only controls lights to sound ( Some servo control has been added lately, I believe) and Light-O-Rama which only controls light to sound, costs more, but is easier to use than Vixen. ALL of these control softwares run on PC only. All can do fading, but only with the use of DMX protocols. (Light o Rama may not need DMX, but I'm not sure as I have never used it.) Using any relay board (like the Kit74 )only gives on and off control.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Mac? What's a Mac? This is for Windows only - we don't need no stinkin' Macs here!

Seriously though, they are Windows based but it miight be possible to run them under a Virtual Windows session on the Mac - have a look at Sun XVM VirtualBox.

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads

I run all my PCs on WindowsXP but test functionality on other OS by using the Sun software - it's free. If you need a copy of XP to run with VirtualBox then Piratebay is your friend.


----------

